# Davenport Score: Whizzer



## carlalotta (Sep 4, 2022)

I’ve been wanting an original Whizzer for awhile so when this one popped up at Davenport I snagged it!


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 4, 2022)

carlalotta said:


> I’ve been wanting an original Whizzer for awhile so when this one popped up at Davenport I snagged it! View attachment 1690431



Hola @carlalotta * my congrats for that nice Schwinn whizzer, I saw this posted in the Facebook page too!*!


----------



## skeezer (Sep 4, 2022)

Are you willing to share the going price? Always good to keep up with the market.

Skeezer


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 4, 2022)

Black looks good on a Schwinn. You rode it?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 4, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Black looks good on a Schwinn. You rode it?



I personally love a black and white whizzer with orange pins.


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 5, 2022)

a whizzer on a schwinn cantilever a perfect match


----------



## Barto (Sep 5, 2022)

Congrats!!  Nice find!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 5, 2022)

Definitely an H motor. Looks really original too. Does it run?


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 8, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Black looks good on a Schwinn. You rode it?



Not yet, gonna try and get it going this weekend. Guy I bought it from said it ran when he parked it a couple years ago so hopefully it fires right up.


----------

